# Pink Belly on Red Eyed Tree Frog?



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

HI all. Me again.

I am not overly concerned but I wondered if it is normal for Red eyes to have pink bellies?

It is Fred, I noticed earlier in the week that from about mid way down his belly it has gotten a pink hue to it. It is an even colour, and there are no sores, or really red areas, he is active, eating, bright ect...hence why I am not too concerned...but when I see the other two, their bellies are a very light creamy white colour. I have done some reading and obviously am a little concerned about Red leg. My tank is kept very clean, water is changed regularly...any ideas?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Any pics?
From my memory banks the underside is usually pale yellow or white.Sometimes amphibians take on a slight pinkish hue.
I wouldnt worry about redleg as this affects the legs and blisters.On an aside in the "olden days " amphibian keepers were always worried about redleg, nowadays it is Chytrid.You rarely hear about redleg.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a pic..it is not very clear I am afraid as he is squashed against the glass...

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...96134705_100000712148236_102117_5878966_n.jpg

As you can see it is a little pink, but not uneven or blotchy, not looking too irritated. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## HerpvetUK (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

It may be normal for that individual, but I would also double check around the enclosure for anything that might be irritating (chemically, e.g. inadequately rinsed disinfectant, or physically), since that could lead to mild (or worse) irritation.

If you handle him, again that could be a source of irritation.

Hope this helps,

Bruce.



ilovetoads2 said:


> HI all. Me again.
> 
> I am not overly concerned but I wondered if it is normal for Red eyes to have pink bellies?
> 
> It is Fred, I noticed earlier in the week that from about mid way down his belly it has gotten a pink hue to it. It is an even colour, and there are no sores, or really red areas, he is active, eating, bright ect...hence why I am not too concerned...but when I see the other two, their bellies are a very light creamy white colour. I have done some reading and obviously am a little concerned about Red leg. My tank is kept very clean, water is changed regularly...any ideas?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I cant seem to find anything...it is all washed or rinsed down weekly...it could just be him, he never used to sit on the glass so maybe i have just never noticed it. I never handle them either, so maybe this is why I have missed it till now. He seems fine otherwise, thanks.


----------

